# canary breeding



## CODY WELLARD (May 31, 2011)

can anyone help what is the best way to get canaries to breed size of nest time of year ect


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi mine start breeding April you need canary nest pans (ebay)I usually let mine have 2 clutches as it takes alot out of the hens and they would carry on until Autumn if left,this year I have had 25 so far and only a couple of those were hens:001_smile:


----------

